# 1/144 Moebius USS Discovery kit coming in 2018



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Saw this on tested.com, a 1/144 USS Discovery from 2001 A Space Odyssey. It will have 620 pieces and be over 40" long!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wonderful! I'll start looking into renting a storage unit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, we've been discussing over on the HobbyTalk Moebius Models forum for quite some time now.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

The 3D Printer prototype parts look incredible, and per the interview with Moebius they will be ready to begin making the tooling in two weeks! I am more excited about this kit than the Proteus, and it was a really big dream kit! Truly we are in a "Golden Age" for plastic model builders.

Phillip1


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Phillip1 said:


> The 3D Printer prototype parts look incredible, and per the interview with Moebius they will be ready to begin making the tooling in two weeks! I am more excited about this kit than the Proteus, and it was a really big dream kit! Truly we are in a "Golden Age" for plastic model builders.
> 
> Phillip1


the only "Draw-Back" is; this Kit will be in the "3-$$$".. but unlike the cheap casting & ill-fitting of the 1960's - early 1970's.. Moebius is one of the top 3 - 4 Modeling Companies that have done a lot of designing so that "Seams" are well hidden or "Interlock" to their connecting parts....

w/ THESE Model Co.s.. YOU, get YOUR $$$ Worth + :grin2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Where did you hear the $300 range?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> Where did you hear the $300 range?


I think he meant 'triple digit' price range, as in $100+. The 3$$$ was kind of a mistake I think. It should have read (in the original intent) just $$$. 

I'm putting 5000 Quatloos on it being MSRP $149.99. 

If the Pod Bay is indeed a separate kit my guess is it'll be resin and at least $100 all by itself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve H said:


> I think he meant 'triple digit' price range, as in $100+. The 3$$$ was kind of a mistake I think. It should have read (in the original intent) just $$$.
> 
> I'm putting 5000 Quatloos on it being MSRP $149.99.
> 
> If the Pod Bay is indeed a separate kit my guess is it'll be resin and at least $100 all by itself.


In which case I'll skip the garage, since Stargazer's kit has one.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Oooo looking forward to this kit. The parts count means it will be a marathon type build although a lot of it will be repeated for the spine. Hopefully it will be priced so I can get a couple.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve H said:


> I think he meant 'triple digit' price range, as in $100+. The 3$$$ was kind of a mistake I think. It should have read (in the original intent) just $$$.
> 
> I'm putting 5000 Quatloos on it being MSRP $149.99.
> 
> If the Pod Bay is indeed a separate kit my guess is it'll be resin and at least $100 all by itself.


Apparently, the price is suppose to come in at $200.00, according to Moebius.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steve H said:


> I think he meant 'triple digit' price range, as in $100+. The 3$$$ was kind of a mistake I think. It should have read (in the original intent) just $$$.
> 
> I'm putting 5000 Quatloos on it being MSRP $149.99.


With 620 parts and two steel rods (tubes?) I'm betting 10,000 Quatloos at MSRP $199.99 minimum. :wink2:

Whoa, I just noticed the above post that posted a couple of min before mine... I was right!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Proper2 said:


> With 620 parts and two steel rods (tubes?) I'm betting 10,000 Quatloos at MSRP $199.99 minimum. :wink2:
> 
> Whoa, I just noticed the above post that posted a couple of min before mine... I was right!


Looks that way. I think holding the bets until actual solicitation hits is wise. Myself, I'm thinking there's going to be some goofy crap go on in China over the next few months and as a result that price is going to creep up. Wouldn't shock me if it hit $250.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

My bet is $219.99, no physical interior just a printed card stock for both the cockpit and the pod bay.

possibly a lighted interior kit (maybe resin) for another $149.99.

This could be the most money I've spent on a kit!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Steve H said:


> I think he meant 'triple digit' price range, as in $100+. The 3$$$ was kind of a mistake I think. It should have read (in the original intent) just $$$.
> 
> I'm putting 5000 Quatloos on it being MSRP $149.99.
> 
> If the Pod Bay is indeed a separate kit my guess is it'll be resin and at least $100 all by itself.


TY Steve & Others,
Yup meant " $100+" $$$-Range.... Just "Guessing" though...

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> My bet is $219.99, no physical interior just a printed card stock for both the cockpit and the pod bay.
> 
> possibly a lighted interior kit (maybe resin) for another $149.99.
> 
> This could be the most money I've spent on a kit!


Mmmmm, I can buy the cardstock cockpit but not that sure about the Pod Bay. That's a hella big space to fill with nothing but a printed image of the bay. Usually the cardboard interior dodge has been used on small things with severely limited visual access. 

I think if they went to the trouble to make some kind of 'faux 3d' cardboard Pod Bay (think Pop-up book, shapes in front of shapes) that would just pi** people off. 

So regardless, there seems to be a general feeling that the Pod Bay (and cockpit? yeah) will end up a separate kit? Yes?

I'm still guessing resin (and photoetch) if that's what they do and it wouldn't shock me if the interior bits were $200 USD as well. Why? because they can. Mind, if that comes with some form of lighting system that won't be so bad, on the whole. Mostly. Kinda.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Always has been a grail for me, especially at a larger size. Looking forward to this one. Thank you, Moebius!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I expect Moebius will give us our money's worth,.......they usually do !*


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

I think my 2010 Leonov kit should fit.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I think my 2010 Leonov kit should fit.


hey larson,.....do you have any LEONOV kits for sale ?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

RMC said:


> hey larson,.....do you have any LEONOV kits for sale ?


Yes I do, kits are $200.00 + $18.00 shipping in the USA.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm thinking that a ParaGrafix etch & resin set might be nice for the bay.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Awesome!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

*MiM has preorders*

Monsters in Motion has the Discovery kit available for pre-order at $164.99.


https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...scovery-1-144-scale-model-kit-moebius-p-23500


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CultTVMan has it for pre-order at $149.95.

2001 Discovery 1:144 scale from Moebius Models - $149.95 - PREORDER RESERVATION


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ya ever notice all the "good" stuff comes out around Christmas time??
- Jim G.G.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Ya ever notice all the "good" stuff comes out around Christmas time??
> - Jim G.G.


Well, sure. Especially 'big ticket' nerd items. It's logical. Not everybody has enough spare cash to just pop for a $200 MSRP model kit on a moment's notice. Putting it on a December release timetable gives people time to save up, set aside, put it on wish lists because that would be a heck of a gift, wouldn't it? A large scale plastic kit of one of the 'Aurora should have made it' holy grail kits? Shaaa. Take my money (if I had any  ) 

Mind, given how something ALWAYS happens to Moebius' releases I wouldn't realistically expect it before Feb. 2018. I would hope to be wrong.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Christmas time is about the only time I have the ability to purchase any pricey hobby items- that is when I get my bonus and for once am not just living from paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> just living from paycheck to paycheck.


Preaching to the choir buddy :wink2:
-Jim G.G.


----------

